# kubota RTV-X1100c



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

After looking at all the UTVs out there we were able to pick up this kubota to do our small parking lots and 5 miles of side walks. This little machine is Amazing !
Its the only unit with heat and A/C.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

that is cool as heck man
!!!! it would really be nice to have one of these for my banks!!!!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

we used it last storm and it was great! hydrostatic transmission you cant beat it .


----------



## AC700EFI (Nov 14, 2008)

We have a bobcat 3650, ours has heat, ac, radio from the factory.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed.............


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

AC700EFI;1987362 said:


> We have a bobcat 3650, ours has heat, ac, radio from the factory.


Man the sales man got me with that line LOL! boss doent recommend a plow for the BOBCAT


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

The Bobcat has front hydraulics with a PTO for a blower. The straight blade for the bobcat is ok. Every time you adjust the angle you have to play with the tilt to get the blade level on the ground. I looked at the Kubota but ended up with the Bobcat because it will accept a materials bucket for summer use. i really like the boss v on the kubota!!!! That would make a killer sidewalk and clean-up machine


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I know there is a broom for the RTV, not sure aboot a blower. 

After having 1 belt drive UTV for work, I will never have another. RTV's are the hands down best for strictly work.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree. The Polaris Brutus / Bobcat 3650 are more for large estate owners. I don't see my Brutus holding up to daily use. The RTV needs front hydraulics so it can be used in the summer also. It's nice moving mulch or topsoil in a cab with a/c when it's 90 degrees! Or if it's michigan, spreading 6a stone on a driveway in march with the heat on when its 22 degrees


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

I dont think you can go wrong with a machine that has a hydrostatic transmition.That was the big selling point for me and that I need the V plow for sidewalks.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

That looks awesome! Does it seem to push good amounts of snow ok?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

What was the price tag on this set up, ball park? ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ServiceOnSite;2019664 said:


> What was the price tag on this set up, ball park? ?


18-19K for the machine, 3-4K for the blade.

I'm debating right now between an RTV1100 and a Toolcat. Toolcat is winning in all but the long term reliability and overall cost. Only been able to find 2 people running a broom on their RTV's, and neither are happy with the performance. The account the machine will be used on must have a broom or blower, no blades allowed period.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

We purchased a Toolcat last season for use on sidewalks. We clear about 200,000 sq ft of sidewalk. They want it clear all the time so we run a 075 bulk spreader in the bed. Put over 100 tons through it last year. We also strictly ran the bobcat angle broom when clearing. Great machine for what we do but it does have it's own issues.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Im thinking about 2 of these. Anyone have any input we would be using brooms. Thanks


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi We have a kubota RTV 1100 and arewondering approximately how much snow can the rtv plow and if you have ever punched through say a county town winrow and if so how high was it?


----------

